# Como hacer pote digital con MCP41010



## nachitox (Ago 28, 2009)

Buenas muchachos, tengo la posibilidad de conseguir el integrado mcp41010 a 8$ argentinos y como he visto en otros post que los potenciomentros digitales son caros, quisiera saber si se puede controlar estos integrados con logica combinacional, sin usar microcontroladores... Vi la hoja de datos y no la pude entender bien, el objetivo es manejar 2 de estos integrados como control de volumen de un amplificador estereo...


----------



## cliver91 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hola, yo tambien estoy buscando un potenciometro digital hace rato para mi amplificador y por fin encontre un CI que hace lo que quiero y que esta en la argentina jaja. Acabo de leer el datasheet, y se necesita si o si un microcontrolador, porque se maneja con interfaz serial. Osea, la posicion del potenciometro se la das con un numero binario de 8 bits, que puede ser desde 0 a 255, y se la mandas por un pin de algun micro que tenga comunic serial.
El mas comun que uso yo que tiene serial y algunas cosas mas es el 16F88, cuesta $16 en Bs As (en neuquen por lo menos no se consigue).

Saludos


----------



## nachitox (Sep 6, 2009)

gracias por la información, ahora se me plantea la siguiente duda... nose podria hacer con un contador de 8 bits y un multiplexor 8 a 1 que barra las entradas a una cierta frecuencia? Se me ocurre eso, porque usar un micro para controlar el pote me parece un desperdicio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 6, 2009)

nachitox dijo:


> gracias por la información, ahora se me plantea la siguiente duda... nose podria hacer con un contador de 8 bits y un multiplexor 8 a 1 que barra las entradas a una cierta frecuencia? Se me ocurre eso, porque usar un micro para controlar el pote me parece un desperdicio.



Te va a ser muy complicado implementar el envío de comandos vía SPI con lógica discreta. Te recomiendo que compres un PIC del tipo que te sea útil y lo programes para enviar los comandos al chip, y para cualquier otra cosa que te sea util en tu diseño (encender el indicador de cual entrada está seleccionada, detectar la presión de los switches que cambian entre las entradas del pre, manejar un LCD para informaciónrmar las operaciones que estas haciendo, recibir información de un control remoto, etc, etc). Hay un PIC muy pequeño (DIP8) que es el 12F629, que puede manejar sin problemas los dos canales y leer el estado de los selectores UP/DOWN de Volumen...y no creo que valga mas de 8 pesos...

Por otra parte te recomiendo que leas la hoja de datos del MCP41010, por que ese potenciómetro digital es de variación lineal, y para el control de volumen vos necesitas uno logarítmico, así que es probable que no te sea del todo util a menos que hagas alguna triquiñuela que es válida en los potes analógicos, pero no se si se puede hacer acá.

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 6, 2009)

me parece a mi o he visto pote s digitales (cis) que ya vienen "cocinaditos" , con salidas para el pulsdador de up y el de down.

no hace falta ninguna logica externa.

o era otra cosa la que vi ????


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 6, 2009)

Seee...vienen, pero parece que no se consiguen (al menos yo, jamas los he encontrado) por que están discontinuados o no se que verdura. Los que ví así eran los DS16yalgomas o similar...pero solo he visto fotos.
Ahora he conseguido una muestra "prestada" de los PGA2310 de T.I., que son espectaculares, pero solo tengo uno y por tiempo limitado...


----------



## nachitox (Sep 8, 2009)

ok, entonces descarto la idea de utilizar ese mpc41010, ya que de PIC tengo nociones basicas y la verdad no estoy programando en otros lenguajes y me da fiaca volver al ASM jaja que les parece este circuito que enconte en la web? se trata de un contador, cuyo resultado va al mismo tiempo a un multiplexor analogico y a un deco BCD-7 segm; el multiplexor tiene un arreglo de resistencias que se puede modificar para dar una respuesta logaritmica pienso.... al ser un multiplexor de 8 a 1, solo hay 8 posiciones pero se podria hacer agregandole uno de 2 a 1 y asi tendria unas 16 posiciones. Mi pregunta es si es viable ese diseño, no conozco precios de multiplexores analogicos, en cuanto a complejidad a simple vista no parece, capaz que hay muchos detalles que no tengo en cuenta, saludos!

pensandolo del punto de vista economico, si resultara caro un mux de 8 a 1, se pueden usar dos de 4 a 1 y conseguiria los 16 pasos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 8, 2009)

Ese esquema, aparentemente, funciona, pero no lo he analizado mucho. El MCP508 estimo que te va a salir CARO (pero igual preguntá el precio) por que son multiplexores para conversión A/D y son break-before-make, así que te garantizan que no cortocircuitan ninguna linea cuando hacen la conmutación, pero me parece demasiado para un pote digital. De todas formas, te recomiendo que hagas una prueba antes de hacer el PCB, por que es del todo probable que tengas ruido de conmutación cuando selecciones el nivel a obtener. Además, solo tenés ocho posibles niveles de señal contra los 256 del MCP41010...así que como que te quedás corto, no?

PD: Para un mux de 8 canales podés probar el CD4051, que es barato...no muy sofisticado, pero barato como para probar.

Saludos!


----------



## nachitox (Sep 8, 2009)

si, la verdad no sabia que existian mux analogicos y el otro dia escuche a un profe hablar del cd4051... ese lo puse porque el esquema lo encontre, bueno voy a averiguar precios y ver si me rinde


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 8, 2009)

Hola

Ojala encuentren en su localización el DS1869.

Pregunta: No podrían utilizar unos controles de volumen que ya vienen con amplificador de audio ¿. Creo Dependerá De Si Hay En Su Localidad.
Les Adjunto Algunos PDF’s y en el enlace hay más.

http://category.alldatasheet.com/index.jsp?Searchword=DIGITAL VOLUME CONTROL

Tambien Puede Accesar Asi:

http//www.alldatasheet.com/
y en descripcion escribir: DIGITAL VOLUME CONTROL
[/COLOR] 
Saludos
A Sus ordenes


----------



## Edenson (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola

respecto a Como hacer pote digital con MCP41010
Segun el datasheet he podido ver que necesita ser controlado mediante un PIC, buscando en contre que muchos lo controlan con PIC 18F.... aun no he usado este PIC pero a simple vista es mucho PIC para controlar un potenciometro digital.

Ahora encontre la siguente dirección:
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/remoto.pdf
aqui esta el control del potenciometro mediante el PIC12F629, este circuito me parece excelente, ya que se puede controlar a distancia. ahora EL PROBLEMA que encontre es:
- No tengo idea de que programa agregar al PIC si es que quiero usar un control remoto universal

http://http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/remoto.pdf

Si alguien ha implemetado ese circuito, se agradece que compartan la informacion de como lo hicieron.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 9, 2012)

Hola Edenson

Hubieras seguido investigando, entra a este enlace y baja el archivo HEX para programar el PIC.
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_vinfra.php

Fíjate en la imagen adjunta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

